# Killington - 2/12/10



## Greg (Feb 12, 2010)

Met up with my old college buddy Joe at 8:30 and we were im line for the gondi by 5 of. Skied most of the morning on the sunny side of Skye. Snow was great and we did lots of cruising. Took a few runs on Outer Limits. An old mogul course was still there, but it was pretty firm. On the way to meet up with 2knees we found some decent bumps (GS variety) on the lower skier's right of Superstar. Lots of blow-in in them though so they skied really nice.

Met up with 2lknees around 11 am and hit Supe again and continued our search of bumps. Not a whole lot right now. Eventually took a lunch/beer break around 1. After lunch we went to check out Outer Limits again and try the Fiddle. We find OL had been lit up with snow making. We also discovered the bump course was much better and improved every run. We scope out the fiddle. but the top look pretty rough, real shiny. Stuck with OL for the rest of the day. 2knees split a bit after 3 pm and Joe and I did two more OL runs. Lots of fresh snow making in a short amount of time.

I guess what's known as the "Golf Course" was the only spot with good natural bumps, about 10-12 turns worth (lower section, upper was roped). We hit that each time on our way down to the course. Snow making was blowing in there too. On my last run, I killed the line down that, tripped at the bottom and found myself in a head first slide down a flat OL on my back! Luckily got myself turned around, relatively quickly, but still covered some distance on the slide. A bit of a hamstring strain and knee tweak, but it could've ended worse.

Lots of snow on Superstar. Hopefully they will stay open well into May on that and not groom the piss out of everything this spring. Anyway, had a lot of fun. I went into it knowing there isn't an abundance of bumps right now. Joe being a half dozen ski days a year skier lately, I wasn't looking for that. He did enjoy the OL course too though once we found it. Nice manmade blizzard surprise.

Anyway, a great day. Nice and cold, bluebird and only a bit of wind here and there. I haven't put in a 9-4 ski day in a while. Here are some crappy cell phone pics:

*Afternoon view from OL*






*2knees on teh OL course:*




Anyone know the dude on the left with the Head bump skis? He ripped!!

*Last run on the way back to KBL:*


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 12, 2010)

What skis did you go with today?

So Mr. Knee did get out today.  Glad I bailed.  Legs are shot and I have a terrible head cold.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 12, 2010)

Glad it turned out good for you.  I kept waiting for the live TR and pics... 

That pic of Pat on OL looks pretty nice.


----------



## MogulQueen (Feb 12, 2010)

Are the kickers still up?  I can't tell from the pics.  The course looks great.  I bet it is going to be sweet tomorrow if they continue to blow snow on it!  I'll be up on Sun and Mon.


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> What skis did you go with today?
> 
> So Mr. Knee did get out today.  Glad I bailed.  Legs are shot and I have a terrible head cold.



Freshly tuned Legends. Glad I had them. Lots of groomer skiing (which again was actually a lot of fun). Yeah, great to hook up with Pat for several hours. I skied through my head cold today, ya baby.



MogulQueen said:


> Are the kickers still up?  I can't tell from the pics.  The course looks great.  I bet it is going to be sweet tomorrow if they continue to blow snow on it!  I'll be up on Sun and Mon.



The kickers were smashed smashed, but you could get some air off the remnants if you really wanted to. The landings were hard pack hell though. I didn't see anybody hit them. They're pounding the snot out of the run. My suspicion is the course could very well whale up and/or fill in totally if they blow all night.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 13, 2010)

Does everyone have a cold??? I sure as shit do...sux..good to see they are blowing. Have to decide...WF or K next week.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 13, 2010)

kingslug said:


> Does everyone have a cold??? I sure as shit do...sux..good to see they are blowing. Have to decide...WF or K next week.



I still feel like crap.  Was hoping to get out tomorrow or Monday but that isn't looking likely. :-(


----------



## powhunter (Feb 13, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> I still feel like crap.  Was hoping to get out tomorrow or Monday but that isn't looking likely. :-(



Too much partying eh??   LOL

Steveo


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 13, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Too much partying eh??   LOL
> 
> Steveo



Partying, skiing, head cold.  Wednesday morning was brutal with a hangover.  Since Thursday evening this cold has been kicking my ass.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## kingslug (Feb 13, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Partying, skiing, head cold.  Wednesday morning was brutal with a hangover.  Since Thursday evening this cold has been kicking my ass.



Same here....


----------



## frankm938 (Feb 16, 2010)

Greg said:


> Met up with my old college buddy Joe at 8:30 and we were im line for the gondi by 5 of. Skied most of the morning on the sunny side of Skye. Snow was great and we did lots of cruising. Took a few runs on Outer Limits. An old mogul course was still there, but it was pretty firm. On the way to meet up with 2knees we found some decent bumps (GS variety) on the lower skier's right of Superstar. Lots of blow-in in them though so they skied really nice.
> 
> Met up with 2lknees around 11 am and hit Supe again and continued our search of bumps. Not a whole lot right now. Eventually took a lunch/beer break around 1. After lunch we went to check out Outer Limits again and try the Fiddle. We find OL had been lit up with snow making. We also discovered the bump course was much better and improved every run. We scope out the fiddle. but the top look pretty rough, real shiny. Stuck with OL for the rest of the day. 2knees split a bit after 3 pm and Joe and I did two more OL runs. Lots of fresh snow making in a short amount of time.
> 
> ...



outer limits was great on sat and sunday.  were you out there?
the guy on the head skis is randy "the hammer" grasso  (the guy who won the s7 last spring)


----------



## Greg (Feb 17, 2010)

frankm938 said:


> the guy on the head skis is randy "the hammer" grasso  (the guy who won the s7 last spring)



Ha! I thought it might have been Randy. I didn't recognize him in his street close and not the America garb.


----------



## Greg (Feb 17, 2010)

Greg said:


> Ha! I thought it might have been Randy. I didn't recognize him in his street close and not the America garb.



Here's another one of him staring down 2knees:






Snake skis represent! :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2010)

Greg said:


> Here's another one of him staring down 2knees:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you catch the snake skis in the Olympics?  I forget who, but one of the competitors was rocking them. :beer:


----------



## 2knees (Feb 17, 2010)

i saw those too, but cant remember who it was.

btw, i was trying to defer to that person who turned out to be the hammer.


----------

